

"Programming Gauche" published in Japan - yasuyuki
http://www.oreilly.co.jp/books/9784873113487/

======
yasuyuki
shiro and i and "Kahua Project" member wote a book "Programming Gauche" which
will be published from O'Reilly Japan.
<http://www.oreilly.co.jp/books/9784873113487/> This book covers practical
programmin technique of Scheme and Gauche. thanks.

\-- ENDO Yasuyuki

